# Travel Crate size for two nigies?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

how big a crate should you get for oh, say, 2 Nigie babies? I forgot. 
A 400 crate is like 124.00 on jeffers. . . . :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

why do you need one? I dont know the size needed but it kind of depends on the need. I put two goats in a crate that they can easily stand adn move and lie down in for a short period of time. But anything over a couple hours I would want it to be bigger. So it kind of depends


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out cost average for possibly shipping in babies when I 'finally' 'actually' start my herd. . .
I know, :roll: ,but I like to have numbers sorted. . . .


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I bought the largest crate that they had at Walmart. It was $87.00 It is for a german shepherd or large lab. I can fit two babies or one adult in the crate I think two adults would fit but one of ours has horns and I wouldn't want him to hurt the other guy. We have nigerian dwarf goats.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We had 2 Mini-Nubians fit inside a medium sized crate but they were babies.


----------

